# Browing And Crumbling Leaves



## Bgrow91 (May 1, 2012)

Please Help Me Out I Am On My Second Grow And This Is The First Time This Is Happening To Me. I Am Running 6 Plants Under 3000 Watts, In 5 Gallon Pots. With A 50 Gallon Resevor They Are In Their 2 Week Of Flower And Have Just Started To Do This With The Leafes. I Have Taken Of Plenty Of Leaves Already And They Keep Doing It And Its Worrying Me. Please Any Help Will Do


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2012)

What are your temps? and how far away are your bulbs? What nutes are you using?

Sort of looks like heat stress to me, but hard to tell with the pics and the lack of info.


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2012)

Hard to tell with those pics....hydro I am guessing? What's your ppm and what is the ph of the water and feed? Kinda looks like a ph problem. Jmo


----------



## Bgrow91 (May 1, 2012)

thanks off for your guys respose. sorry for the lack of info

well im using hydro and im running 3 thousand watts with inlines about a foot and a half above the plant. 

my nutrients i am using 
dutch master a&b 
canna pk and boost
GH luqidbloom
Humbult Honey.

it had really been stressing me out i have never had a problem like this before. my ph if roughly 6 to 6.5 
and my temp in my room is 88 with lights on and 71 without it. i thought it might be a heat problem but its just so hard to deal with with 3 thousand watts in a 10x10 room. even with the inlines. when my lights go on i will try and take better pictures. sorry guys


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2012)

Ph for hydro shld be much lower....5.5-6.1. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090

I wldnt let it go over 6 before bringing it back down to 5.5 and letting it gradually rise again. Jmo


----------



## Bgrow91 (May 1, 2012)

**** well that is my problem. thankyou how low should you say it should be


----------



## Bgrow91 (May 1, 2012)

thanks for your help im going to make some changes and get back to you later. i will post pics of my grow room and plants when my lights go on so maybe you can get a btter idea.

thanks again


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 1, 2012)

Yeah I think Hammey is correct on that. It looks like a phospherous deficiency but that can often be from a nutrient lockout situation caused by the PH being out of range. I start my PH in hydro(during veg) at 6.0-6.1 and let it drift down to 5.4-5.5 before readjusting. During flowering the ph will tend to rise so I start them at 5.4-5.5 and let it drift up to 6.0-6.1 before adjusting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2012)

Tell us about your ventilation.  I wouldn't think it would be that hard to keep 3 1000 watt lights cool in 100 sq ft.  I don't really have that much problem with 1200 in a space just under 20 sq ft.


----------



## Growdude (May 1, 2012)

Be nice to see more of the plant, some of the tops looks light burned/bleached


----------



## OGKushman (May 1, 2012)

Pics look like phosphorus lockout due to high pH.

Looks like the guys got you going! 

Good Luck! :48:

Ps. 3kwatts for 6 plants seems overkill...how big are they? 6-7 foot i hope!


----------



## Bgrow91 (May 2, 2012)

i can not say thankyou enough to you guys for all your help. i have changed all my resovrours and my ph is now 5.5 so hopefully we will see some progress. and i took care of my ventalation problem so that helps alot. 

and to answer your question  they are about 6.5ft tall and about 2 weeks into flower. 
i have a 
2 ice OG 
1 Alien OG
2 kevins green crack. 
1 white fire OG

with the genetics that im running im usally pulling around a P per plant. of high grade medicine. 

but next time i plan on using 6 600 watts with 30plants. i just wanted to get a couple harvest under my belt before i step my numbers up!


----------



## lowrent (May 2, 2012)

..confused??  if this is your second grow how can you "usually pull around a p per plant?"


----------



## Bgrow91 (May 2, 2012)

i have grown each one of the genetics once under 1000hps in a closet to see what plants i wanted to run when i got my room started. and when doing that i pulled almost 454 from 2 of the 3 plants. i wanted to make sure genetics were good. and ive never had a problem like this before ever thats why im so worried. 

ive lowered the PH in my resovore and the temp in my room is perfect now. but yet again i walk into my room this morning to even worse plants. then i check the ph in coco and its almost 7. how can i fix this!??

ONCE AGAIN THANKYOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 2, 2012)

It sounds like either the nutes are not getting ballanced when you PH the rez before putting it into service, or the plants and coco are eating up the chemicals that are more acidic and leaving the more alkaline chems behind to raise the PH. That is not at all unusual with coco and MJ. I just filled up a 10gal rez day before yesterday and had the PH set at 6.1(knowing that they are in bloom and will use the more alkaline nutes and cause the PH to drop) when I checked it today, they had used 1/4 of the water and the PH was 4.8. I had to jack it back up to 6.1 again as I know they will continue to pull it down.

How big is the rez that supplies your plants? When you mix up a solution for them, do you let it rest and/or aerate for a while before putting it into use? I understand that some chem nute brands put PH buffers in with their stuff and you have to let it sit for 24hrs before even checking and adjusting PH, then you have to let it sit again for at least 6hrs after adjusting PH before checking it again.


----------



## Bgrow91 (May 2, 2012)

should i flush for a couple days. and then restart my nutrient solution. or should i go ahead and start them on the new solution today


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 2, 2012)

How big is the rez that supplies your plants? When you mix up a solution for them, do you let it rest and/or aerate for a while before putting it into use? I understand that some chem nute brands put PH buffers in with their stuff and you have to let it sit for 24hrs before even checking and adjusting PH, then you have to let it sit again for at least 6hrs after adjusting PH before checking it again.

You don't necessarily need to flush them. If you know that the PH is correct on the solution when you add it and then a day or two later it is way off again, then that is the normal PH drift from nute useage. You just have to adjust it a bit to account for that drift, and then go back every few days and adjust it again to get the most out of the nute solution.


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 3, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Tell us about your ventilation.  I wouldn't think it would be that hard to keep 3 1000 watt lights cool in 100 sq ft.  I don't really have that much problem with 1200 in a space just under 20 sq ft.




I concur, I've got less than half this space with 2000w in just over 50sf, 3000w when i'm flowering. And it hasn't gone over 86 degrees while running my exhaust on high while using one of those boosters I had as an intake to cool a single light. I don't know what kind of exhaust fan you're running but i've got an 8" 745cfm stealth centrifugal. It's quite a beast.



Also, Careful taking photos at night, especially with a flash instead of night mode. Too many trips into the room in the dark and you'll end up with six 7' hermies on your hands :S


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 22, 2012)

I don't think I could do hydro.

AG


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 23, 2012)

It is actually easier than it seems. It just takes more diligent hands on to tweak it from time to time. Once you learn your plants' needs and likes, and get used to your own setup, it runs quite easy, IMHO


----------

